# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metrolinjojen liikennöinti länsimetron aikakaudella

## vristo

Länsimetron aikakaudella HSL-metrolinjoja liikennöidään suunnitelman mukaisesti seuraavasti:

Matinkylä-Vuosaari
Tapiola-Mellunmäki 

Mielestäni tässä vaiheessa olisi selkeä parannus informaatioon, jos näille annettaisiin linjatunnukset M1 ja M2. Perusteluni sille on, että siinä vaiheessa on kaksi eri junaryhmää ja neljä eri päätepysäkkiä. Lisäksi mielestäni oikeassa kaupunkijoukkoliikenteessä eri linjat erotellaan toisistaan nimenomaan linjatunnuksin. 

Tässä ideani tulevalla metrokartalla:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rynvxgpsun...23188.jpg?dl=0

----------


## APH

Harmi, ettei HSL ole tarttunut siihen ideaan, että linjat menisivät esimerkiksi näin:
Mellunmäki - Kamppi/Ruoholahti
Vuosaari - Matinkylä

Tällöin voitaisiin säilyttää Helsingin puolella pitkien junien tuoma palvelutaso edes joka toisen junan kohdalla. Toisekseen, tarvitsevatko Espoon matkustajamäärät tosiaan kaikki junat sinne asti, vai eikö muka riittäisi ehdotukseni mukainen joka toinen juna - periaate? Mahdottomuushan tämä ei missään nimessä olisi, koska sekä Kamppiin että Ruoholahteen jää kääntöraiteet.

----------


## PepeB

> Harmi, ettei HSL ole tarttunut siihen ideaan, että linjat menisivät esimerkiksi näin:
> Mellunmäki - Kamppi/Ruoholahti
> Vuosaari - Matinkylä
> 
> Tällöin voitaisiin säilyttää Helsingin puolella pitkien junien tuoma palvelutaso edes joka toisen junan kohdalla. Toisekseen, tarvitsevatko Espoon matkustajamäärät tosiaan kaikki junat sinne asti, vai eikö muka riittäisi ehdotukseni mukainen joka toinen juna - periaate? Mahdottomuushan tämä ei missään nimessä olisi, koska sekä Kamppiin että Ruoholahteen jää kääntöraiteet.


Ei vielä liene liian myöhäistä ehdottaa, jos sitä kokeiltaisiin liikenteen alussa, kun automaattia ei tullutkaan.

----------


## vristo

Muistakaahan nyt kuitenkin, että "länsimetro" käsittää myös kaksi asemaa Helsingin puolella: Lauttasaari ja Koivusaari. Riittäisiköhän yli parinkymmenen tuhannen asukkaan kasvavan asuinalueen tarpeisiin (Koivusaari palvelee myös Lauttasaaren länsipuolta mm. Katajaharjua) vain joka toinen juna eli viiden minuutin vuoroväli ruuhka-aikaan? Alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaan Lauttasaareen piti rakentaa kääntöraiteet ja toinen junaryhmistä olisi kääntynyt siellä. Mutta, samasta säästötarpeesta johtuen, jossa koko länsimetron asemat jätettiin 90-metrisiksi, niin Lauttasaaren metroaseman kääntöraiteita ei toteutettu. Toisaalta Espoo myös vaati, että kun he kerran ovat mukana tässä hankkeessa näiden junien pitää kääntyä Tapiolassa.

----------


## Tuomas

Ehkä nuo linjanumerot selkeyttäisivät sitäkin, ettei Matinkylässä, Niittykummussa, tai Urheilupuistossa kannata odottaa Mellunmäkeen menevää junaa, vaikka niin pitkiä matkoja tekevien joukko ei liene kovin iso.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Joku oli aiemmin ehdottanut että jotta ei ruuhka-ajan kapasiteetti loppusi kesken niin 4-vaunuisilla junilla ajettaisiin 3 vuoroa neljästä vuorotellen Vuosaari-Matinkylä ja Mellunmäki-Matinkylä (Tai Tapiola), ja ruuhka-aikaan yksi juna kolmesta pitkillä 6-vaunuisilla Itäkeskus-Ruoholahti tai Kamppi.

Hyvää tässä olisi se että kapasiteetti ei lopu kesken, mutta huonoa se että itä-Helsingin haaroissa olisi 10 minuutin vuoroväli, ja lyhyemmät junat. 

Tarkalla laskennalla voitaisiin kuitenkin optimoida jos jumpikumpi haara tavitsee enemmän junia, ja pidentää Itäkeskuksen lähdöt sinne. 

Mitä minun mielestäni vakavasti pitäsi harkita kun länsimetroliikenne käynnistyy, on jatkaa myöhäisillan liikennöintiä ainakin tunnilla arki-iltoina ja parilla tunnilla viikonloppuisin. Vaikka viime vuoden yömetrokokeilu väittetiin kalliiksi niin jos metro ei olisi enää tynkälinja, vaan kulkisi molempiin suuntin keskustasta, sen kustannukset yöaikana matkustajaa kohden halpenisi. Joka tapauksessa se ei ole niin korkea kuin Kutsuplussassa.

Myöhään yöllä yöbussit voisivat ajaa kaupungin läpi samaa reittiä kuin metro ja siedettävän tiheään.

Ainakin omasta mielestäni säännöllisesti ja samoja reittejä kuin päiväsaikaan toimiva yöjoukkoliikenne on turvallisempi kuin harvoin ja epäsäännöllisesti kulkeva ja alimitoitettu järjestely. Sellainen herättää vähän muuta kuin vain kansalaisluottamusta nauttineissa agressioita, ja aiheuttaa tappeluita ja pimeiden taksien markkina rehottaa, rattijuoppous lisääntyy jne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Nrg

> Vaikka viime vuoden yömetrokokeilu väittetiin kalliiksi niin jos metro ei olisi enää tynkälinja, vaan kulkisi molempiin suuntin keskustasta, sen kustannukset yöaikana matkustajaa kohden halpenisi. Joka tapauksessa se ei ole niin korkea kuin Kutsuplussassa.


Miten olet laskenut tämän? Ymmärtääkseni metron kustannukset ovat pitkälti sidottu vuoroväliin ja linjan pituuteen; asemien kuluttama sähkö (valaistus, lämmitys, liukuportaat) sekä junien ja niiden kuljettajien määräthän kasvavat käytännössä kaikki linjan pituuden ja asemien määrän kasvaessa. Mitä sellaisia merkittäviä liikennöinnin kustannuseriä jää, jotka eivät kasva kun linja kasvaa? Ainoa tapa laskea tällöin kustannusta matkustajaa kohden on joko kasvattaa matkustajamäärää (suhteessa linjan pituuteen) tai karsia asemia pois iltaliikenteestä, jolloin tietysti palvelutaso laskee.

Ja miksi Kutsuplussan kustannus olisi jotenkin relevantti yöjoukkoliikenteen kustannuksia laskiessa?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miten olet laskenut tämän? Ymmärtääkseni metron kustannukset ovat pitkälti sidottu vuoroväliin ja linjan pituuteen; asemien kuluttama sähkö (valaistus, lämmitys, liukuportaat) sekä junien ja niiden kuljettajien määräthän kasvavat käytännössä kaikki linjan pituuden ja asemien määrän kasvaessa. Mitä sellaisia merkittäviä liikennöinnin kustannuseriä jää, jotka eivät kasva kun linja kasvaa? Ainoa tapa laskea tällöin kustannusta matkustajaa kohden on joko kasvattaa matkustajamäärää (suhteessa linjan pituuteen) tai karsia asemia pois iltaliikenteestä, jolloin tietysti palvelutaso laskee.
> 
> Ja miksi Kutsuplussan kustannus olisi jotenkin relevantti yöjoukkoliikenteen kustannuksia laskiessa?


Metro joka ajaa idästä länteen keskustan läpi kerää matkustajia myös sekä kantakaupungin sisällä että keskustasta poispäin. Yömetro oli suosittu nimenomaan kantakaupungin sisäisilä matkoillla jossa se vei matkustajia lähinnä takseilta. No nyt kun yöliikenne loppui niin taksit ovat taas onnellisia ja ehkä joku säästäväinen tilaa Kutsuplussan jonka veronmaksajat maksavat.

Metroliikenteen laajentuessa Espooseen, vilkastuu liikenne esim Kallion muotikapakoiden ja Espoon lähiöiden välillä eli tulee lisää matkustajia verrattuna siihen että metro kulkee pelkästään itään. Tai Tapiolan urheilupuistosta pääsee jonkun suuren konsertin päätyttyä suoraan itään ilman vaihtoa. 

Joidenkin asemien sulkeminen yöliikenteen aikaan voi tulla myös kysymykseen, esim Yliopiston (ent. Kaisaiemi) josta on varsin lyhyt kävelymatka Rautatientorille ja Keilaniemen.

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

Pieni pyyntö tämän viestiketjun aloittajalta: 

Voitaisiinko edes tämän ketjun osalta pysyä aiheessa? Eli aihe on: "Metrolinjojen liikennöinti länsimetron aikakaudella". Tuota loputonta "hyvä metro/paha metro"-juttua riittää tällä foorumilla ihan tarpeeksi ja jos siitä haluaa vielä jatkaa lisää, niin sille löytyy monia muita sopivimpia viestiketjuja.  

Perustin tämän viestiketjun sitä varten, että voitaisiin pohtia liikennöintivaihtoehtoja siihen tosiasiaan perustuen, että metron liikennöinti Lauttasaareen ja Etelä-Espooseen alkaa aivan lähitulevaisuudessa ja miten sitä voisi järkevästi liikennöidä.

----------


## Max

> Tässä ideani tulevalla metrokartalla:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rynvxgpsun...23188.jpg?dl=0


Minusta kartta olisi selkeämpi, jos kumpikin linja olisi siinä omana jananaan.

----------


## vristo

> Minusta kartta olisi selkeämpi, jos kumpikin linja olisi siinä omana jananaan.


Varmasti olisi. Tein tämän nopeasti vain havainnollistamistarkoitukseen.

----------


## aki

Mun mielestäni tuo vriston esittämä linjasto jossa on linjat Matinkylä-Mellunmäki ja Tapiola-Vuosaari on hyvä. Koska Ruoholahden ja Espoon välillä joudutaan ajamaan lyhyillä metroilla, niin en oikein usko että joka toisen metron päättäminen Kamppiin Tai Ruoholahteen tulisi kysymykseen. Kapasiteetti ei varmaankaan enää riittäisi Matinkylä-Ruoholahti välillä ainakaan ruuhka-aikoina.

----------


## mv

Länsimetron aikainen matka-aikataulukko löytyy täältä.

----------


## hmikko

> Länsimetron aikainen matka-aikataulukko löytyy täältä.


Aiheen vierestä, mutta tuolla yhden sivun PDF:llä, jossa on numeroita taulukossa eikä yhtään kuvaa, on kokoa 11,6 megatavua. Tietoyhteiskunta nousuun... Mötikän sisälle lienee vahingossa jäänyt salaista kirjeenvaihtoa Siemensin kanssa, mutta en jaksa ruveta tonkimaan.

----------


## pehkonen

> Länsimetron aikainen matka-aikataulukko löytyy täältä.


On siinä virheitäkin. Puotila - Mellunmäki väli kestää 2 minuuttia, mutta Puotila - Kontula väli 6 minuutti +1-3min vaihtoaikaa.

----------


## Minä vain

Tuo oli aika hyvä idea että ruuhka-aikaan ajettaisiin kuuden vaunun junia jotka päättyvät Kamppiin. Jos liikennöinti olisi näin: 

Tapiola-Mellunmäki, 4 vaunua 
2.5 min väliä 
Matinkylä-Vuosaari, 4 vaunua
2.5 min väliä 
Kamppi-Itäkeskus, 6 vaunua

tai näin:

Tapiola-Vuosaari, 4 vaunua
2.5 min väliä 
Matinkylä-Itäkeskus, 4 vaunua
2.5 min väliä
Kamppi-Mellunmäki, 6 vaunua

menisi molemmissa vaihtoehdoissa Itäkeskukseen peräti noin neljäsosan verran enemmän vaunuja kuin nykytilanteessa. Jos 6-vaunuiset junat ajetaan jommalle kummalle haaralle, siltä haaralta ei vastaavasti olisi vaihdotonta yhteyttä Kamppia lännemmäs.

Yöliikennettä pitäisi minustakin ajaa länsimetron valmistumisen jälkeen, kunhan se tehtäisiin niin että yöbussit ajettaisiin edelleen ainakin Etelä-Espooseen, koska ne ovat nopeampia sinne kuin metro. Tuon yöliikenteen ei tarvitse olla mitään luksusliikennettä vaan esimerkiksi puolen tunnin välein metro Tapiolasta Mellunmäkeen ja vaihdollinen yhteys Vuosaaren haaralle laiturin yli saa kelvata.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 02:09 ----------




> Länsimetron aikainen matka-aikataulukko löytyy täältä.


Tuo on kyllä järkyttävää että muovisella penkillä voi joutua istumaan jopa 49 minuuttia. En ymmärrä miksei Espoon kaupunki vaadi juniin pehmeitä penkkejä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Aiheen vierestä, mutta tuolla yhden sivun PDF:llä, jossa on numeroita taulukossa eikä yhtään kuvaa, on kokoa 11,6 megatavua. Tietoyhteiskunta nousuun... Mötikän sisälle lienee vahingossa jäänyt salaista kirjeenvaihtoa Siemensin kanssa, mutta en jaksa ruveta tonkimaan.


Johtuu siitä, että taulukko on tallennettu pikselikuvana.

----------


## Matkalainen

> En ymmärrä miksei Espoon kaupunki vaadi juniin pehmeitä penkkejä.


Muistelen, että näitä(kin) aikanaan valtuuston kokouksessa vaadittiin. En muista, kirjattiinko niistä mitään päätöstä. Muistaakseni joku arveli myös, että pehmeitä penkkejä ei tarvitse hankkia kaikkiin juniin; riittää, kun hankkii niihin, jotka Espooseen ajavat. Mikä olisi tietysti logistinen painajainen.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Huh huh, onpas ollut ehdotus. Kas kun ei vielä vaihdettaisi penkkejä kuntarajalla.

Mutta ei hätää: varsinkaan neljän vaunun metroissa monikaan ei mahdu istumaan, joten ongelmaa ei ole! 

Eli tiivistettynä tuo idea kuuden vaunun metroista Kamppiin saakka voisi näin äkkiseltään saada kannatusta myös minulta, kun pitkiä laitureita Espoon puolelle minun elinaikanani tuskin saadaan.

----------


## hmikko

> Mikä olisi tietysti logistinen painajainen.


Kaiketi joka tapauksessa logistinen mahdottomuus, kun virallisten suunnitelmien mukaan joka vuoro ajaa myös Espoon puolelle.

----------


## j-lu

Osaako joku heittää hatusta, paljonko nelivaunuisen metrojunan kapasiteetti nousisi muuttamalla penkitys pitkittäissuuntaiseksi vaunujen seinille (esim. malliin NYC)?

----------


## aulis

> Osaako joku heittää hatusta, paljonko nelivaunuisen metrojunan kapasiteetti nousisi muuttamalla penkitys pitkittäissuuntaiseksi vaunujen seinille (esim. malliin NYC)?


Liikaa Kulosaaren sillalle. Joka on siis tavallista kevytrakenteisempi ja jonka takia metrovaunujemme akselipainot eivät saa nousta nykyisestä. Tästä on muutamaan otteeseen ollut foorumilla puhetta; joku enemmän tietävä valaissee enemmän.

----------


## MaZo

> Liikaa Kulosaaren sillalle. Joka on siis tavallista kevytrakenteisempi ja jonka takia metrovaunujemme akselipainot eivät saa nousta nykyisestä. Tästä on muutamaan otteeseen ollut foorumilla puhetta; joku enemmän tietävä valaissee enemmän.


Tätä asiaa onkin tosiaan muutamaan kertaan käsitelty täälläkin. Tässä tiivistelmä:
Osa metrosilloista on alunperin mitoitettu nykyisiä junia kevyemmän koejunan mukaan, koska ymmärtääkseni oletettiin junien kevenevän kehityksen myötä. Näinhän ei tietenkään käynyt ja tultiin tilanteeseen, että tarttis tehdä jotain ja selvitettiin millaisilla kuormilla siltoja oikeasti voidaan käyttää (ilmeisesti tingittiin varmuuskertoimista tms.). Lopputulemana oli, että 13 tonnin akselipainolla pysytään vielä turvallisilla vesillä. Tälläkin akselipainollla ja meidän vaunujen mitoilla kaluston rakentaminen on edelleen varsin haastavaa.

Kalasataman uusi silta on muuten mitoitettu 13 tonnin akselipainolle. Ilmeisesti ei nähty syytä varautua akselipainon nousumahdollisuuteen vahvistamalla tai uusimalla vanhoja siltoja. Varmaan uudestakin sillasta saa kynällä, paperilla ja taskulaskimella tiristettyä lisää kuormankantokykyä. Omasta mielestäni kuitenkin hieman lyhytnäköinen päätös, mutta ilmeisesti kuuluu asiaan metroon liittyvissä infrahankkeissa (Espoon lyhyet laiturit, Länsimetron puolenvaihtopaikkojen karsiminen, Länsimetron syöttöasemien alimitoittaminen, säilytyshallin viimeisen osan rakentamatta jättäminen jne.).

----------


## hylje

Metro ei ole järjestelmä joka vastaa tarpeita. Metro on järjestelmä, jonka tarpeisiin vastataan. Kyse ei suinkaan ole lyhytnäköisyydestä. Viisaat ovat aikanaan päättäneet mikä on hyvä metro, ja tätä visiota pitkäjänteisesti toteutetaan. Hyvä metro on nelivaunuinen, tiheävuorovälinen, automaattikuljetettu ja sijaitsee moottoritien kainalossa tai peruskalliossa. Näistä tavoitteista ei tingitä, vaan korkeintaan hyväksytään viivästykset teknologian jäädessä visiosta vajaaksi.

----------

